# Thomas Mark Andrew UPDATED with pics!



## Hels

Well here is the birth story, pics will follow when I get a few spare mins (Thomas is asleep with Daddy at the min!) 


On the 5th we set off to the hospital, running a little late (as we always are with Simon with us LOL!) and just got to the top of the hill and noticed a big van in the field on its roof, so we had to stop and I checked the man over, he had a tiny scratch on his hand, lucky man! His wife was picking him up, so nothing else we could do really................hoped this would be the only drama of the day LOL!!! 

Got on to the ward and introduced, spoke to the surgeon he said no probs re the screen being removed and skin on skin wasnt a problem, but they were against Simon taking pics through out. (due to infection LOL https://www.serendipityforum.co.uk/f19/images/smiles/icon_rolleyes.gif ) oh 2 out of 3 not bad. 

Went down at 10ish and had the spinal put in, and was talked through the procedure. It was really nice and everyone was great with me. 
Simon looked especially sexy in his theatre scrubs (move over George Cloony!) He talked me through everything, telling me that they had made the first inscision and yes the cutting noise was scissors LOL! 

The aneasthetist told me that baby would be here about 2 mins so to expect lots of tugging and pushing. and then we heard the little squeek! 

The anestheatist helped me sit up a little so I coud see baby come out, and it was amazing, he looked so tiny! He then screamed the place down, he had some v.quick checks done an weighed then was straight over to me for some gunky skin on skin. He then stopped screaming when I spoke to him. It was a very special moment, and one Ill thankfully always remember. 

Baby Thomas was born at 10.39 and was 6lb 8oz. He stayed snug with Mummy while they stiched me up. Then we went up to recovery and Thom had his first feed, he fed for around an hour and we dozed until we went on to the ward. 

I was really sick from the spinal, but I had a good assistant to wipe my brow and hold my hair back bless him.......there really is no dignity in child birth, regardless of ways and means! 

Charlie visitied her little brother the next day (which was CHAOS!!!!!!) and she kissed him all over, she is going to be very 'in yer face' with him initially, but the novelty will wear off I guess. 

Tom has taken to feeding pretty well, Im getting used to it again, but am a little sore (no help at all in hospital,!) but were getting there. He loves to be held and wont sleep in his basket,just likes to be at the side of us, which I love too so were all happy!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations, Can't wait to see the pics :) xXx


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats lovely. Glad all is well. xxx


----------



## Jenny

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/congrats6.gif

Yay hon! Congrats on your son! I hope you recover quickly :hugs:


----------



## Layla

Congrats!!

Cantw ait to see pics :)

x


----------



## elles28

congratulations xx


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see pics of your LO!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jo

Congratulations hun, can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/doctordeesmrs/Blinkies/Congratsbabyboy.gif


----------



## KX

Congratulations Hels what a truly fab story!

Welcome to the world little Thomas!

Look forward to seeing pics of him and Charlie too!xxx


----------



## Amanda

:hugs:Yay!!! Congrats Hels!!!:happydance:

Get them pictures done!!!!:rofl:


----------



## xCherylx

Aww congratulations!!!
Glad things are all well :)
Can't wait to see the pics :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Hels :D


----------



## Hels

The morning of the birth! 
https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/hels123smiles/Tom001.jpg 

A few seconds old 
https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/hels123smiles/Tom003.jpg 

Mummy and Tom 
https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/hels123smiles/Tom004.jpg 

Thomas 
https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/hels123smiles/Tom005.jpg 

Mummy and Thomas 


Ready for home 
https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/hels123smiles/Tom008.jpg 

Big Sis 
https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/hels123smiles/Tom009.jpg 
___


----------



## KX

Stunning pics hun, you look absolutely elated, and rightly so, he is a stunner!

I cannot believe how big Charlie is now-havent seen pics of her in ages! They both look very similar.

Well done Hels again, a perfect birth story this time round eh!

Hugs to you all :hugs: xxx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! Great pics!!


----------



## elles28

Aww he is adorable & you all look fantastic xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Aww great pics. He looks gorgeous.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xxx


----------



## reallytinyamy

Ah, lovely pics. Congratulations


----------



## Deise

Oh congrats!!!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun he is absoutly beautiful


----------



## sammie18

Congrats !!! I cant wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## sammie18

OPPS! HAHA i didnt see the pics untill i went back! CUTE pics!!! Hes a cutie and looks like hes getting along well with sis ;)


----------



## Layla

oooh great pictures! 

He is so tiny :)

x


----------



## xXhayleyXx

He is sooooo cute. Congratulations to u all xxx


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations love, sounds like you had a wonderful experience!!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations hun, he is adorable x


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats :)


----------



## Linzi

He's so cute! And so is your little girl, you must be very proud :)

congrats :)

xxx


----------



## mickey

sooo sweet, congratulations :hi:


----------



## Carolina

aw im glad it went so smoothly for you! your children are gorgeous congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## Ann-Marie

Aw, the pics are fantastic. You have two beautiful children. Congrats on your new baby boy :hugs:


----------



## sophie

Congrats Hels he is gorgeous!
x


----------



## Lauz_1601

aww he is really realy gorgeus! congratulations, and look at charlotte too! shes so grown up now!


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations xxx
Thomas is absolutely gorgeous xxx


----------



## Wobbles

*Congratulations on the arrival of your lil boy x*

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/boy.gif


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Newt

Hels said:


> I was really sick from the spinal, but I had a good assistant to wipe my brow and hold my hair back bless him.......there really is no dignity in child birth, regardless of ways and means!

very true :lol:

congratulations on your little boy and well done :D


----------



## Stef

Congratulations. What Fab pics hun

x


----------

